# A 1918 RAF Colt Government Model.....



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

An absolutely correct and original 1918 Colt Government Model .455 RAF Eley/Webley!!!! I don't usually collect this type of Colt, however I could not let this one get away!! I will post more detailed photos tomorrow!! It is hard to find one with the original Colt blue finish..

It has a perfect bore and correct magazine!!!!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

VERY nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats fantastic! Lucky man.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

beautiful gun


----------

